# Deep Hive Body vs Medium



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Hive depth and color are for the beekeeper. The bees are happy in any good home! Buying and maintaining a single size makes the most sense.


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Using all mediums would mean you would actually have more inventory you just would have all of the same stuff, mediums, instead of different sizes.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

You will actually have more inventory, but it will all be the same.
As it takes 3 mediums/Illinois to equal 2 full hive bodies.
Shallows are generally used for cut comb, I know nothing about them.

Full mediums are a lot easier on my back, course I'm 71.



:lookout: PCM


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I see you point and maybe it all balances out somewhat as far as inventory. I mean having a few extra of each size is more boxes than having all one size, but having all mediums will take more boxes to make a brood nest than deeps. I use all eight frame mediums. It was a difficult decision since I had a lot of shallow and deeps, but it was worth the effort to cut down the deeps and cut down the ten frame boxes and the deep frames. It is even more worth the effort to start out with what you want instead. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeseightframemedium.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#uniformframesize

"Whatever style (hive) may be adopted, let it by all means be one with movable frames, and have but one sized frame in the apiary."--A.B. Mason, Mysteries of Bee-keeping explained


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

JK,
I as well chose all meds some time ago. Ease of lifting being #1 priority. Nice having all equip the same size. Started many years ago with deeps in upstate NY, but you have to remember my mentor/hero was Richard Taylor at the time. Later I worked with an 80 year old man in IN who ran about 300 hives, and I saw the light of all med equipment.

As someone mentioned, its your choice, both will work fine. Check out Michael Bush's web site. He states some of his reasons for equipment usage.

Good luck and keep us in the loop as your passion progresses.

Kind regards,


----------



## jkpitts (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts on the subject. I think I made an assumption that this would mean less equipment which is evidently wrong. I do believe the "everything fits" is enough to go with it. Thank you again. I once lived in Schenectady NY in the early 70's. Now in deep south Texas.
JkPitts


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

if you decide to go with all mediums start with them exclusivly right away. it is a nightmare with even a few hives that you are trying to split and expand but yet want to get everything to medium size. i have been working at switching for 2 years and still dont have the deeps rotated completly out.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

What about nucs in a medium?
Can you use a frame feeder to divide a single med or do you need to use 2 supers.
I over winter(try to any how) 2 nucs in a single deep and I'm wondering how it works w/meds?


----------



## Cyrus Brewster (Aug 26, 2009)

I started three nucs to overwinter in mediums and used dummy frames on the outside to make a 4-over-4 configuration to start. Started in July they expanded to 6-over-6 going into this winter. With the extra space I was able to feed going into the fall with frame feeders and then switch to a double frame feeder of sugar for the winter. Will this work? I'll have to wait 'til Spring to know. I am using insulated 8-frame hive bodies. First year here, so we'll see how it worked. During the last warm days they were flying. Here's hoping this works.


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm becoming quite convinced that all mediums is the way to go, especially if you're just starting out.

Seems to me, the main benefit of deep hive bodies is less frames to deal with or buy, while the benefit of shallow supers is more frames of fully capped honey. What other advantages do folks find to using deep bodies and/or shallow supers? Besides "that's what I have, so the cost is right.."


----------



## jkpitts (Dec 4, 2010)

Good advice KWEST. I am just starting so I will build all mine from the beninning to be mediums. I am pretty old and every little bit will help the old back. My wife plans to help so the med. will really help her too. Thanks again. JKPITTS


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

JK,

You will be pleased at the ease of jigs and the ease of handling equipment. I, like you, are not getting any younger. 

Cyrus,

Interesting, keep us in the loop as spring approaches. That's one down side to all meds. I normally pull the first week of Aug. Then enough time to split and gain strength through our fall flow for winter. This year I was late do to travel to FL, and did not split until the end of Aug. It was almost impossible to get queens. I pray they make it!

But something to think about, is MOST folks will not make up spring med nucs. Very hard to locate in this part of the country. They just don't have the equipment nor the time. I only wish to purchase nucs to bring in new genetics every few years. You will have to plan on finding a queen or learning queen production. 

Again, check out Michael Bush's site. he came up with a way to accomplish that goal. Also, JK, PM me, I did locate a great med nuc producer with excellent stock, located between you and I. 

Kind regards,


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

The only notable advantage of deeps is the longevity of the queens... each frame change and box change can be a task when your rear end is so big...(just ask my mother in law!) :lpf:

Sorry, had to get that dig in. Lol. But seriously, deep frames do take less effort from the queen... just how much effect that has is yet to be seen, but worth a little consideration at least. I run tons of medium hives... but mostly because I have the extras because I don't take of honey anymore... its easier to use them for mating queens in yards that have certain genetics for the creation of hybrids... but they are a bit harder to fully view patterns and you can easily get away from the natural shape and size of the brood nest... like MB, I must say that eight frame hives are much better for natural colony health...


----------

